# A little tidbit regarding special order paints...



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

How about Sterling gray? Any word on that? Saw a Z3 with it... that would be awesome on a 330Ci.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *How about Sterling gray? Any word on that? Saw a Z3 with it... that would be awesome on a 330Ci. *


check this thread. There are a few M3 pics with Sterling


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Nat Brown said:


> *
> 
> Here's the "official" German eggplant.
> 
> ...


Is that car Aubergine in and out or just on the inside? I have to say that is one of the only color combos out there that I really despise.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Aubergine*

It's aspen silver on the outside and aubergine on the inside. It's actually really classy when you see it in person. It's WAY beyond my capabilities of color selection, but I ended up liking it. A friend has it now.

Left on my own, I'm more likely to go the uncreative route: silver and black, black and black, etc. (no offense).

http://www.bariaur.com/bmw540i/

--gary


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Nat Brown said:


> *
> 
> Here's the "official" German eggplant.
> 
> ...


Actually, I was referring to the vegetable and not the color. I'm not feeling the purple car, I guess...


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *How about Sterling gray? Any word on that? Saw a Z3 with it... that would be awesome on a 330Ci. *


Sterling actually has quite a bit of Bronze in it and acutally end up looking quite taupe. Almost like a gold color.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *Sepia with Velvet Blue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the ones that loooks purple purple is nasty, yuk damn..sick


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *NC on Tourmaline? Not a huge surprise, as that's a standard color in Canada. Now, with that in mind, I wonder if Imolarot can also be had on a non-M at NC, as its another standard Canadian color (on E46 coupes). Imola is now my favorite red now that Zinnoberrot (E30, E24) is long gone.
> 
> As for the purples, I've always liked Techno Violet from the E36M3. *


Mmmm.... Imola....... :angel:


----------



## ///M3 Wes (Aug 23, 2002)

the imola would also be $2k right? and no chance of getting it on ED?


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *
> 
> Mmmm.... Imola....... :angel: *


yummmmmmmmmy:angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

330Cic Hopeful said:


> *the imola would also be $2k right? and no chance of getting it on ED? *


I dunno :dunno: but I'd sure like to find out... :angel:

There was talk about the violet being available at no charge, because it is a standard production color and not just an M color (in other countries).... Imola is a standard production color as well I think because you can get it on non-M cars in Canada.

Anyone have any idea? Jon? :bigpimp:


----------

